# JCo in Eclipse



## PseudoReal (23. Mai 2005)

Hi folks,

ich habe ne Frage:

hat schon jmd mal SAPs Java Connector installiert.
Mein Java Programm kennt folgende Anweisung nicht:

import com.sap.mw.jco.*;


Ich habe mich an die Anweisung gehalten.
Habe den CLASSPATH und den PATH gesetzt in windows 2000.

Java ist 1.4.1_08 als JDK
JCO ist 2.1.5

hat da jmd erfahrung?

danke und gruss


----------



## Roar (23. Mai 2005)

eclipse ist der classpath des systems egal du musst die jar dem eclipse build path selbst hinzufügen


----------



## PseudoReal (24. Mai 2005)

das habe ich auch gemacht.
Den Pfad habe ich hinzugefügt. Der wert von SAPJCo ist
C:\Program Files\Java\sapjco-2.1.5\sapjco.jar

Wie binde ich nun SAPJCo in das Programm ein?


----------



## ronny (24. Mai 2005)

Hi!

vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:

http://help.sap.com/saphelp_nw04/helpdata/de/8b/912229a9e611d6b28f00508b6b8a93/frameset.htm

falls du da nicht schon unterwegs warst.... 

Allgemein:

http://help.sap.com
https://www.sdn.sap.com/sdn/index.sdn

auf der sdn könntest du auch noch was finden... musst halt noch a bisserl surfen...
bin auch den ganzen tag nur am rumsuchen und konfigurieren.... SAP halt...  :wink:


----------

